# Will Low-T treatment change my husband?



## The_Good_Wife (Jan 13, 2012)

My husband (late 20s) was diagnosed with low testosterone. He is doing more tests and dr talked about possible solutions to this. We will find out what is going on for sure next week.

For now he is worried that when/if he does get on a treatment it will change his personality. Does anyone have any experience with this? I know his sex drive will increase, but I dont really care about that right now. What are the advantages and disadvantages of low t treatments? Anything we should worry about or pay speacial attention to? Anything we should ask the dr?

I would apreciate help from people that have dealt/are dealing with this issue.
Thank you.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I think the thread I posted in your other thread also talked about the side effects of low-T. Presumably, when that issue is fixed, those side effects will go away.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

The_Good_Wife said:


> My husband (late 20s) was diagnosed with low testosterone. He is doing more tests and dr talked about possible solutions to this. We will find out what is going on for sure next week.
> 
> For now he is worried that when/if he does get on a treatment it will change his personality. Does anyone have any experience with this? I know his sex drive will increase, but I dont really care about that right now. What are the advantages and disadvantages of low t treatments? Anything we should worry about or pay speacial attention to? Anything we should ask the dr?
> 
> ...


20's is kinda of young to have low T, although apparently its possible. Does he drink, have high blood pressure, high stressed job, or have bad eating habits? That could be some of the cause. 

Anyway, are you asking if once he is on meds for low T will the meds change his personality/behavior? Not sure about that, but with any medications there could be side effects.


----------



## The_Good_Wife (Jan 13, 2012)

trey69 said:


> 20's is kinda of young to have low T, although apparently its possible. Does he drink, have high blood pressure, high stressed job, or have bad eating habits? That could be some of the cause.
> 
> Anyway, are you asking if once he is on meds for low T will the meds change his personality/behavior? Not sure about that, but with any medications there could be side effects.


Yes that's what I'm asking. I want to see if there are any people that can tell me about their personal experiences or wives that have husbands dealing with that. I can google this and find info, but I feel like I would benefit more from people sharing their personal experiences with me.

Yes it is young. He is 29. He doesn't drink (even when we go out on the weekend he will have 1 maybe 2 beers and that's it. We also have 1 glass of red wine every night together). He is at a pretty healthy weight (190lbs 6'2"). we try to eat healthy (homemade meals every day trying to be as healthy as possible, lots of veggies etc). He does have a high stressed job and was told he had high blood pressure last time he had his physical. He is trying to excercise regularly, but doesn't always have the drive to do so.


----------



## The_Good_Wife (Jan 13, 2012)

stritle said:


> i was diagnosed low in my late 20s
> i wouldn't say it changes the personality, for me it just brought back my personality to where it was.
> moods stabled out, i was able to think clearly again, and my wife says i'm much easier to be around lol.
> 
> ...


Can I ask how old u are now? How long did u do the treatment for?
Do u have kids?


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

My H takes testosterone injections for low T. No major personality changes have happened, but he does seem happier/calmer because he is a lot less tired and fatigued. He says he feels a lot better in many ways - and he's still not even at the level the doctor would prefer him to be at. 

The only side effect we have noticed so far is that he does seem to be getting a bit hairier - on his chest/belly/etc.

Being that your H is only 29, he should be seeing a specialist - I don't know if that would be a urologist or an endocrinologist - because testosterone replacement therapy can impact fertility, I believe. I don't know if you have kids or want kids or are done with kids, but that might be one issue that you should consider exploring with his doctors some more.

Best wishes.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Insomnia messes with T as well. And diets without any/much meat. Treatment for T can make a guy feel more "masculine", though it may also increase aggression. You can somewhat increase T by doing weights, eating meat, winning competitive events, being in charge in relationships/work, and taking certain supplements. The main supplements that I have personally seen demonstrate any success in raising T are DHEA and tribulus terrestris. Other supplements for increasing sex drive include acetyl-l-carnitine, zinc, and maca.


----------



## The_Good_Wife (Jan 13, 2012)

Enchantment said:


> My H takes testosterone injections for low T. No major personality changes have happened, but he does seem happier/calmer because he is a lot less tired and fatigued. He says he feels a lot better in many ways - and he's still not even at the level the doctor would prefer him to be at.
> 
> The only side effect we have noticed so far is that he does seem to be getting a bit hairier - on his chest/belly/etc.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply.
He is seeing a specialist who is also consulting another specialist friend of his. I believe he is an endocrinologist.
We don't have any kids, but they are definitely in our near future plans. The fertility issue worries me a lot. He wants me to go with him to his appts with the doctors now and I am more than happy to do that. He seemed devastated when I told him that I read some stuff about possible fertility problems.
The hairy side effect doesn't concern me at all. He is Italian and he is pretty hairy, but not hairy enough for a mediteranean man so him getting a more hairy chest will be more of a turn on to me (lol i hope that doesn't sound weird).

What numbers are we talking about? My husband is in the mid 200s.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

One thing I haven't seen discussed in many of these threads is prolactinomas (tumor by the pituitary gland). It was covered in House recently, but the reason I'm familiar with them is that my GF has one. And low-T is one of the symptoms for men, with corresponding drop in libido.

In my GF case, if it's caused a reduction in her libido, I'm in big trouble...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The_Good_Wife (Jan 13, 2012)

hmmm the specialist ordered an MRI of the pituitary gland. That is the next test he has to do.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

That's how they caught her tumor, and how they monitor it. So it sounds like that should be covered.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Bottom line, the most likely changes will only be for the positive.

Many of the negative side effects people link with testosterone or steroid use, only manifest when very, very, high doses are being used.

I'm 46. Have an entire thread on this subject if you have not already seen it. Take a look, and suggest that your husband take a look as well.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/19213-dealing-low-testosterone-hypogonadism.html


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

The_Good_Wife said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> He is seeing a specialist who is also consulting another specialist friend of his. I believe he is an endocrinologist.
> We don't have any kids, but they are definitely in our near future plans. The fertility issue worries me a lot. He wants me to go with him to his appts with the doctors now and I am more than happy to do that. He seemed devastated when I told him that I read some stuff about possible fertility problems.
> The hairy side effect doesn't concern me at all. He is Italian and he is pretty hairy, but not hairy enough for a mediteranean man so him getting a more hairy chest will be more of a turn on to me (lol i hope that doesn't sound weird).
> ...


My H's numbers were lower than your H's. But he is also almost 50, not 29. My H's normal level should be about 500 - 600 for a man his age - his last was around 430 with his current dose. He gets a higher dose the next time he gets an injection. 

My H has primary hypogonadism - he had a medical condition that caused testicular atrophy, so his low T is primarily a result of not having his 'boys' both working properly. It was just a slow decline for him and he just thought he was aging (and while we knew about the medical issues with one of his testicles, we didn't realize it would/could impact his T levels), but decided to talk to the doc about his symptoms and convince the doctor to test him (I had to convince my H first, though, to even bring it up - and it was primarily because of posts I had seen on here about low T).

Since your H is so young, it's good they are exploring what may be causing his low levels.

We are done having kids, so fertility was not a factor. But I do know that hormone replacement causes your body (e.g., your pituitary/hypothalamus in your brain) to sense more hormone in your body and therefore not stimulate your body to make any more - and that can have a potential impact on a man's fertility. I think if you are concerned about his fertility, you should simply bring it up with his doctors - and try and not worry too much about it - take one step at a time and try and not fret about things you don't know for sure - he could have completely adequate fertility for all you know. 

I will be thinking about you and your H in the days ahead and hoping and praying for the best for both of you. 

Best wishes.


----------



## The_Good_Wife (Jan 13, 2012)

What do u mean you became abusive of it? Your advice is VERY valuable to me given that you started doing this at the same age as my husband will start. Most cases I read about these kinds of problems are of older men so I really care about what your experience with this whole issue is.

My husband is a very calm person in general WITH OTHER PEOPLE! I happen to be the person he takes his frusteration out on and when that happens it's not very nice (it doesn't happen often). I have talked with his mom and she said that he has always been very quiet and a nice kid, BUT he would throw temper tantrums at her when nobody was around. He is worried that the testosterone treatment might make him aggressive or violent.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Testosterone doesn't make you lose control ...

If anything getting the treatment should make him more aware of his sh!tty behavior in the first place, and make a conscious decision to change it.

I don't know of anyone, and I've talked to lots of folks at this point, where therapeutic levels of administered T, caused rages or violence.

If anything, it had a much more mood-leveling effect and they were HAPPIER, not angrier.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Low T made me moody, depressed, foggy minded, low energy level, low drive and really weak erections. 300mg every 3 weeks turned me back into me.


----------



## MrBrad (Feb 24, 2012)

[
My husband is a very calm person in general WITH OTHER PEOPLE! I happen to be the person he takes his frusteration out on and when that happens it's not very nice (it doesn't happen often). I have talked with his mom and she said that he has always been very quiet and a nice kid, BUT he would throw temper tantrums at her when nobody was around. He is worried that the testosterone treatment might make him aggressive or violent.[/QUOTE]

I just turned 34 and recently found out my T level was crazy low (168). No kids yet and that’s how I finally found out. I had been to different doctors with descriptions of different symptoms – mood swings, irritability, fatigue, frequent urination, growing belly fat and eventually ED. Stress started to affect me and my ability to cope became clouded. I became more anxious and it stressed out the relationship with my wife – we were together for 12 yrs. I have been on Testim for 31 days now and the anxiety is subsiding – I’m starting to be able to smile again. I have put myself on a strict diet and began working out, ( I had quit due to ongoing problems with a herniated disc). I have always been active (farmer and play sports) but all my ambition had been zapped from me. Not sure how long I was dealing with this but it affected my otherwise very healthy relationship for the past 4yrs for sure. My wife couldn’t handle it any more and left 1 week before I found out about all the symptoms of this issue. I can honestly say that for me – something is happening. In a lot of ways I am feeling better than I have in years. Motivation is coming back in spurts and I’ve even smiled a few times. All this knowing my heart is broken and I feel extreme guilt for everything I put my wife through. I took my “clouded” frustrations out on her verbally and we fought too much. Pretty tough to keep going when there is no joy any more. Just know that it didn’t take long for me to feel a difference after beginning TRT. Everybody is different. Do plenty of research and if you love your husband unconditionally try your best to work with him. Knowing is half the battle and his attitude to get better is the rest. Good luck.


----------



## The_Good_Wife (Jan 13, 2012)

K so testosterone level 230. Higher than last time (215).
MRI showed no tumor.

Doctor said to him that sex 2 times a week is "more than most guys your age get"...
Doctor said that stress is normal especially working the job he has.

So my husband has very low testosterone, but not many symptoms. He is not putting him in any medications yet. They are still doing research. He is consulting other doctors now and will get back to us soon.


MrBrad...I am sorry your wife left  I have been debating leaving a few times thinking that I am too young to settle for this crap (this was before we knew abt his testosterone problem). Our bad times and fights are bad, but our good times are so good that in a way they compensate for all the bad times.


----------



## flnative (Jul 16, 2011)

Your husband needs a new Doc. Those levels are low, especially if he is having symptoms. 

I am 41, work out regularly and very fit. I had all the symptoms of low t except problems in the bedroom. A little less drive, but luckily no performance issues yet. I was tested and found my level was 214. I'm on androgel and feel 100% better. No more fatigue, pain, depression, anxiety, brain fog. I have noticed no negative side effects yet. I've been on it since December. T level was up to 368 so doc increased dosage. I feel great, no aggression (well no more than before....)and doing even better in the gym. Even my kids ask me why I'm in a better mood lately.


----------



## MrBrad (Feb 24, 2012)

Sounds like my situation was/is very similar to yours. I live in Ontario and finding a Dr. is ridiculous. I went almost 10yrs without a GP. Now the one that I have missed all this; even though I went to see him about fertility. He has been no help except for the prescription so far. Not even any explanation of causes or symptoms. I will be seeing a Eurologist in a couple weeks at least though. From what I have read most Dr.'s are a bit out of the loop on this. If they want to try anything it would be to get T levels up naturally by - loosing weight, working out, eating healthy and drop all things stressful. Sounds like you guys are trying. Lay into your Dr. and tell them you want something. I also started taking ZMA. It consists of Zinc, Magnesium, and B6. A friend of mine is a trainer and told me to start. Been on it for 2 weeks (using label dosage) and my sleep is already better - this can be a big issue to combat eveerything too.


----------



## MrBrad (Feb 24, 2012)

Also glad to hear there was no tumor! I haven't had an MRI yet for this - Doc sent me for one on my lower back but didn't say anything about the pituitary gland. I'm finding all this out on my own.


----------



## The_Good_Wife (Jan 13, 2012)

I was surprised at the doctors response when I asked him if there is anything my husband can do to raise testosterone naturally...he said "NO" i said "what about more excercise" "no it wont really do anything" I asked him if he can change his diet? maybe eat more red meat?" he said "no".....i told him that i had done some research online and it said that eatting more red meat nad excercising might help...he told me not to trust what I read online.

At least I feel better that he is consulting other doctors too. He said that my husband is a very rare case and that there hasn't been much research done on young guys with low T.


----------



## The_Good_Wife (Jan 13, 2012)

MrBrad said:


> Also glad to hear there was no tumor! I haven't had an MRI yet for this - Doc sent me for one on my lower back but didn't say anything about the pituitary gland. I'm finding all this out on my own.



Yeah you kind of have to do your own research unfortunately. Go have an MRI for the pituitary gland just to make sure u can rule that out. To be honest my husband and I were hopping he would have a tumor there (it's not cancerous) because then we would know the cause of this and fix it by removing the tumor.


----------



## MrBrad (Feb 24, 2012)

The_Good_Wife said:


> Yeah you kind of have to do your own research unfortunately. Go have an MRI for the pituitary gland just to make sure u can rule that out. To be honest my husband and I were hopping he would have a tumor there (it's not cancerous) because then we would know the cause of this and fix it by removing the tumor.


I hear you. I want to know too but right now all I care about is managing this. Anything I’ve read – he will only be able to work out certain ways. Stay away from heavy cardio and just basically lift heavy, low reps till failure. Work out legs heavy too. Watch what you buy for any and all foods. Try your best to buy more organic. Red meat is supposed to be good for raising T levels but too much factory raised meat has too many counteractive hormones. Tell your Dr. what you want or fire him. Bottom line. Tackle this now before it’s too late for your relationship – not to mention the adverse health effects of Low T over a prolonged period.


----------



## The_Good_Wife (Jan 13, 2012)

stritle said:


> is he still dealing with the general practitioner, or an endocrinologist?
> 
> regardless, go to another Dr.
> not many know enough about it, and it's not all that uncommon to have to see 2-3 before you get one that is willing to treat it. it doesn't mean he/she is a bad Dr. for your own sake keep looking.
> ...


His doctor sent him to an endocrinologist after he did 2 tests on him (first one showed a number in the 100s and second 215). So the guy that he is dealing with now that wanted him to do the MRI is the endocrinologist.

We are not sure we want to start treating it yet with injections or gels because they will affect his fertility. We haven't had kids yet. If he was of an older age and we weren't worried about having kids then I am sure the doctor would have started treating him already.


----------



## MrBrad (Feb 24, 2012)

The_Good_Wife said:


> We are not sure we want to start treating it yet with injections or gels because they will affect his fertility. We haven't had kids yet. If he was of an older age and we weren't worried about having kids then I am sure the doctor would have started treating him already.


My Dr. put me on this to try and help with fertility??? What were you told?


----------



## The_Good_Wife (Jan 13, 2012)

MrBrad we were asked if we have any kids yet and we said no. Then he asked if we have tried and we said no (we always always use protection because we don't want kids yet, we don't even risk it ever). So he said that since we haven't tried to have kids yet we don't know if my husband can have kids. But given that he doesnt have any history of infertility in his family we are assuming he can have kids. Starting treatment, he said, will make it really really hard almost impossible to have kids.


----------



## MrBrad (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok, Thanks. Guess I'll be talking to my Dr. again:scratchhead:


----------



## MrBrad (Feb 24, 2012)

Dose is 5mg - I think. 1 tube a day anyway. Not real heavy I don't think - but it burns my eyes! LOL


----------



## The_Good_Wife (Jan 13, 2012)

sorry, i'll quit jacking your thread after this good-wife

if you really want some fun, rub a tube on your wifes thighs and wait a couple hours lol. (may want to have something to hang onto)
==================================================


huh? I dont have a wife lol


----------



## California2801 (Jul 31, 2012)

flnative said:


> Your husband needs a new Doc. Those levels are low, especially if he is having symptoms.
> 
> I am 41, work out regularly and very fit. I had all the symptoms of low t except problems in the bedroom. A little less drive, but luckily no performance issues yet. I was tested and found my level was 214. I'm on androgel and feel 100% better. No more fatigue, pain, depression, anxiety, brain fog. I have noticed no negative side effects yet. I've been on it since December. T level was up to 368 so doc increased dosage. I feel great, no aggression (well no more than before....)and doing even better in the gym. Even my kids ask me why I'm in a better mood lately.


Hi,

I have a perscription for 20% Testosterone Creme from a compunding Pharmacy and have just been a bit reluctant to use it, but my situation (levels, issues, etc. are exactly the same as yours and I was just wondering how things have been going since this post). Any update is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------

